# PTO shaft advice



## tractorlearner (May 30, 2010)

I have an old Sovema rototiller whose pto shaft was shortened so that it would fit on a smaller tractor. I bought a used kubota tractor that is bigger. The problem is that the old shaft is too short to fit the bigger tractor. I tried to fit the tractor end of a pto shaft from a snow blower onto the pto shaft connected to the rototiller and the snow blower shaft seems to have an ID that's a little too small. Both shafts have the same bell shape. Is it possible that my son and I didn't line them up correctly and didn't have the strength to put it together or are there different shaft ID and OD sizes? I can't take the shaft off because it's built into the rototiller. Any thoughts or shared experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This may need to be moved to another area to get some views maybe a mod will be able to help you with that. I am a new here to still finding my way around. Welcome to Tractorforum i am sure someone can help with your problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Should go. Have you tried greasing the pto shaft? Are you pulling the locking ring back on the collar?


----------

